# Getting All Experimental



## Gigantorus (10/12/15)

Hi All,

Been trying a range of new experimental hops (pellet form) that I’ve been getting from Craft Brewer in Brisbane. Been a fun journey so far and will continue to play with these to see what the results are.

So far have used the following in a Golden Sunset Ale (pic attached) - I used a few malts that give off a red colour like CaraRed and Shepherds Delight etc. :

- *Crosby Experimental Hop #6 (USA):* This is listed as a prime hop for big IPAs as it is listed as “pungent”

- *Mandarina Bavaria (Germany):* Not necessarily an experimental hop, as it’s been around a while. But was keen to see what citrus aroma/flavour would be like. I used 50grams of the Mandarina Bavaria in a late boil addition and the other 40grams (plus Crosby No6 and Galaxy) in a dry-hop as well. Got a really nice kumquat back flavour.

Will be using soon in an American Pale Ale recipe:

- *Experimental Grapefruit Hop (USA): *At 16.6%AA this should pack a citrus punch. It’s listed as big citrussy pink grapefruit character. Well suited for later additions in hoppy Pale Ales and IPA's.

- *ADHA Experimental 529 hop (USA):* At 12.0%AA it should be interesting, as it’s listed as sweet, coconut, lemon, hay-like, mint tea, green herb tea, mint/tea characteristics.


Anyone played with some of these or other “experimental” hops? If so, I’d be keen to hear of your experiences?

Cheers,

Pete 

View attachment Golden-Sunset-Ale.pdf


----------



## sponge (10/12/15)

We need some more low-AA% hops so you can throw a truckload in without the bitterness.

I know it's not commercially viable for the big breweries but I enjoy using <10% AA varieties for that reason.


----------



## Dave70 (10/12/15)

Dunno if its so much to do with the AA as it is the co-humulone percentage. I fell into this trap early on when I couldn't understand why one 55 IBU IPA full of Amarillo tasted great and the next one bittered to the same level with something like Striklebract tasted crazy bitter. Look at something like Magnum, 14%AA but only 24% CH. Chinook is around the same AA but around 34% CH.
I may have a palate as blunt as a butter knife but I'm not a fan of high co-humulone bitterness. Icky.


----------



## Gigantorus (10/12/15)

sponge said:


> We need some more low-AA% hops so you can throw a truckload in without the bitterness.
> 
> I know it's not commercially viable for the big breweries but I enjoy using <10% AA varieties for that reason.



DOS,

The Mandarina Barvaria is 7.4%AA. I've been very impressed with it. Will be using it again.

Attached is my Sunset Ale recipe so you can see what I used and how I used it (I'm an Extract brewer).

Cheers,
Pete 

View attachment Gigantors-Golden-Sunset-Ale-2015.pdf


----------



## yurgy (28/12/15)

gday just brewed a beer with experimental pine fruit now called eureka will let you know how that goes done pils wheat with hull melon and hull blanc taste like mint tea yuck i have adha 484 not sure what im gunna do with it


----------



## manticle (28/12/15)

Squash it up into a really, really small ball and use it as a full stop?


----------

